# Vacancies - part-time music teachers: Piano, guitar, singing, violin



## Charteris Music School (Oct 19, 2015)

Inspire enjoyable music-learning!

Do something you enjoy and secure employment in a fun working environment.

Come and join our friendly team at Charteris Music School that continues to grow and get better all the time.

*CURRENT VACANCIES*
- Piano teachers (Piano teachers who can teach a second instrument are well-regarded)
- Guitar teachers
- Singing teachers
- Violin teachers
(Guitar, Singing or Violin teachers who can also teach the piano are well-regarded)

*LOCATIONS*
Charteris Music School is a music school in metropolitan Melbourne, Australia, with venues in Point Cook, Camberwell, Mount Waverley, Hawthorn, Hampton.

*OPENING HOURS*
3:00 pm - 7 pm weekdays, 8:30 am - 4 pm Saturdays

Teaching positions will be for 1 - 2 afternoons during the week and/or on Saturday during our opening hours at one or more of our venues.

*OUR CRITERIA*
* Currently living in Melbourne
* Appropriate work visa (for non-permanent residents)
* Access to a car
* Good communication skills and a passion to teach
* Caring and Friendly
* Flexible, Punctual, Reliable and Consistent
* Motivated to teach our popular music syllabus
* Have a Working with Children check or VIT registration or Can get one
* Achieved Grade 8 AMEB or Grade 8 ABRSM exam (or equivalent) or higher in at least one instrument that you can teach.

*WHAT IS DESIRABLE*
* Previous experience in group instrumental music teaching
* Ability to teach a second instrument such as guitar, singing, violin, drumkit

*OUR BENEFITS*
* Flexible working hours
* Educational resources are provided
* Training is provided
* Relaxed working environment
* Administrative support
* Career growth and team support

Only genuine applicants need apply.

*Application procedure*
Please apply and and include a link to your CV and cover-letter.
Let us know in your cover-letter the highest music grade level you have already achieved.
Quote job reference number GAF442
Do *not* ring.
Only short-listed candidates will be contacted.


----------

